# Gold Eyeshadow for NC50?



## Deleted member 43264 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Suggestion?*

Okay.


----------



## moondeva (Mar 3, 2010)

Not sure if these will work for you however I do believe they are worth a try.

I am a cool toned chocolate skinned sister (Sleek Sepia / MAC NW43/45)  and have found that *MAC Woodwinked*, described as 'warm antique gold', registers as true gold on me. It is one of the very few gold eyeshadows that work on my complexion without looking too yellow or too orange.

From the drugstore I recommend you check out *Max Factor Earth Spirits* eye shadow in *Inca Bronze*, a sheer very buildable colour that shows as gold rather than bronze on my colouring. It is a slightly warmer / deeper colour than Woodwinked. 

I recommend looking to the deeper bronze shadows for your 'gold' as they will register as lighter and golden due to our greater depth of skintone.

I do hope that helps. Let us know if and when you find one that works for you.

Happy Hunting!


----------



## mrslovejoy (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moondeva* 

 
_Not sure if these will work for you however I do believe they are worth a try.

I am a cool toned chocolate skinned sister (Sleek Sepia / MAC NW43/45) and have found that *MAC Woodwinked*, described as 'warm antique gold', registers as true gold on me. It is one of the very few gold eyeshadows that work on my complexion without looking too yellow or too orange.

From the drugstore I recommend you check out *Max Factor Earth Spirits* eye shadow in *Inca Bronze*, a sheer very buildable colour that shows as gold rather than bronze on my colouring. It is a slightly warmer / deeper colour than Woodwinked. 

I recommend looking to the deeper bronze shadows for your 'gold' as they will register as lighter and golden due to our greater depth of skintone.

I do hope that helps. Let us know if and when you find one that works for you.

Happy Hunting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I second woodwinked. It's the perfect gold e/s for me! Also, have you tried Urban Decay's baked or half-baked. They may serve as a good gold e/s too.


----------



## machonesty (Mar 3, 2010)

ita with woodwinked
also nyx golden, golden dune
cover girl single e/s swiss chocolate


----------



## CocoaSmiles08 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have searched high and low for a pretty gold that isn't loud or brassy.  Woodwinked was too bright for me.  Surprisedly, I found Maybelline Urban Brown is a prefect match.  It very pigmented, silky, and lasts.  And it's only $3.  Can't go wrong with it


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 7, 2010)

Woodwinked is an amazing gold.. depending on what sort of gold you're after you could also check out Amber Lights (leans a bit more bronze) or Goldmine.

The HIP duo in Flare.. has a nice gold as well.


----------



## PRiNCESSj* (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm nc50 (I think) as well and I have woodwinked, it's okay...not the kind of gold I would like...You said you wanted a more bronzey gold and woodwinked isn't that..I havent's tried Amber lights but I think thats be a way better match


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 7, 2010)

i'd say Amber Lights, i think that woodwinked would be too dark for what you want. Or try Goldmine


----------



## Susanne (Mar 7, 2010)

MAC Goldmine is my recommendation.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 7, 2010)

Amber Lights is a very pretty gold one me (NC50). I like it better than Woodwinked.


----------



## makeuptianna (Mar 13, 2010)

I like woodwink and Amber Lights! If u wanna give your eye that extra pop then try either eyeshadow with M.A.C. Reflects Gold Glitter


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Amber Lights is a very pretty gold one me (NC50). I like it better than Woodwinked._

 
I second this.  AL is perfect for me.  Woodwinked was too much of a dirty bronze..


----------



## captodometer (Mar 13, 2010)

Both my recs are from MAC.  Time & Space leans more toward bronze; I like it a lot more than Woodwinked.  Gilt by Association is definitely a slightly blackened gold.


----------



## L281173 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like Woodwinked, Mulch, and Amber Lights by MAC


----------



## amethystkisses (Mar 15, 2010)

my vote is for amber lights. it shows up gold on me.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 15, 2010)

I was going to say that for whatever one you choose, get a nice gold base to put on before you use it which will make the gold very bright.  For me, a lot of gold shadows are pigmented, but not very dense (if that makes any sense).

I have uppity fluid line that I use as a base, but I am sure that there are other things out there.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 15, 2010)

Romp is a bronzey gold on me and I'm lighter then you, I bought it for a brown liner shade but it shows up golden bronze on me. It's a chocolate color full of frosty gold shimmer.

Amberlights is a good rec too.


----------



## she (Mar 15, 2010)

all good recs- but i have to put my thumbs up for mulch and mythology. worth checking out even if you find your perfect bronze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mulch i use as a base and mythology is a beautiful coppery color that blends well with anything- you will hit the pan on both of these! good luck


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have tanned skin and my favorite bronzy gold is from Maybelline, it's in the Bronze Glitz trio. I have the blue packaging but I believe the new one is black and it has the same colors. It has a very nice bronzy gold, a coppery-bronze and a highlight color. This trio is holy grail stuff for me! I love to wear the bronzy gold which they refer to as the lid color on top of MAC Indianwood paint pot for the perfect deep gold look. If this one is not bronzy enough, you can mix it up with the second color (the coppery-bronzy one)which they say is for the crease.






Edit: For reference I forgot to mention that I am about NC42 and I think it would look good on NC50 as well.


----------



## SophiBella (May 3, 2012)

Amber lights all the way, I'm NC50 as well.





it.


----------



## Film_Noir (Jun 1, 2012)

Susanne said:


> MAC Goldmine is my recommendation.


 
  	I agree.


----------



## couturesista (Jun 2, 2012)

Another NC50 for Amber Lights. I also like UD's Baked and Half Baked.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 1, 2012)

Mac Goldmine, Magnolia Makeup Gold Nugget and Ella


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 2, 2012)

I like the gold and bronze in Urban Decays Naked Palette.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 3, 2012)

As an NC50 girl I have to vote for Amber Lights. The gold in my skintone makes it lean less copper ... which I think is a beneficial tip no matter the brand.


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Jul 13, 2012)

MAC Amber Lights is my favorite gold on deeper skin tones. Patina is nice for a natural gold that's not too shimmery. Also Jaunty from MAC's Hey Sailor Collection is nice & it's also tame enough to use as a browbone highlight as well. Urban Decay's Half Baked & Baked are good too. I'm NC50 for reference.


----------



## Fluffy Diva (Jul 17, 2012)

I wear NC 50 and I love MAC amber lights it looks fabulous with my skin tone. It can be worn day or night. It is the perfect gold color. I love it.


----------

